# Happy birthday John! (@johnandjade)



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday to John Sellers over in Scotland!! 
Member @johnandjade


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

thank you Ed


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy Birthday !!!




fankkoo


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 180063




thank you gramps. 

only 2 and a half hrs till bud time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 12, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> thank you gramps.
> 
> only 2 and a half hrs till bud time


But the question isn't how many hours till Bud but is how many Buds ?


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But the question isn't how many hours till Bud but is how many Buds ?




it'll only be 4, have to be sensible as driving tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2016)

​


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> ​




 fankkoo miss yvonnee


----------



## Carol S (Jul 12, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Carol S said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!




(tips hat) thank you ma'am


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 12, 2016)

Wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Gillian and Oli!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Gillian and Oli!




thank you miss gilian  and oli !!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 12, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> (tips hat) thank you ma'am


So how was your driving test today ? 
And as you said yesterday " 4 more hours to Bud time !


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So how was your driving test today ?
> And as you said yesterday " 4 more hours to Bud time !




wasn't allowed to sit it . just needing more experience.. I'll get there eventually


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 12, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> wasn't allowed to sit it . just needing more experience.. I'll get there eventually


Sorry I was hoping you would get what you wanted !


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry I was hoping you would get what you wanted !




thank you gramps. it's only a set back, these things happen.


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy belated Birthday, John!!!


----------



## surfergirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2016)

I missed this while I was in lands without Internet 

Happy Birthday @johnandjade!


Hope you had a good day


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 20, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> Happy belated Birthday, John!!!




fankkoo mrs B


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 20, 2016)

surfergirl said:


> Happy Birthday!




thank you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 20, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> thank you


Here you are getting all these birthday wishes from babes overseas…then grandpa tortoise chimes in. Such is your luck luck, John … hopefully your day of self-indulgence went well for you.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 20, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here you are getting all these birthday wishes from babes overseas…then grandpa tortoise chimes in. Such is your luck luck, John … hopefully your day of self-indulgence went well for you.




the mrs and i had a brilliant day . thank you Mr ken


----------

